# Verschlüsselung externe HD



## knabi (6 September 2007)

Moin,

ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich die Daten auf meiner externen HD komfortabel und schnell  verschlüsseln kann (sicher natürlich auch noch!). Habt Ihr irgendwas empfehlenswertes im Einsatz? 
Außerdem brauch ich ein gutes Grafikprogramm für gelegentlichen Einsatz. Hatte bis jetzt immer igrafx image picture publisher 10, aber irgendwie will das jetzt nicht mehr so recht :???: . Sollte ein bißchen Vektorgrafik und Bildbearbeitung können.

Die PRogramme dürfen ruhig was kosten (ist ja schließlich für den kommerziellen Einsatz), sollte aber im Rahmen bleiben...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## marlob (6 September 2007)

Hallo,

als Grafikprogramme nehme ich Gimp und Inkscape. Beide sind kostenlos und für den nicht professionellen Grafikbereich (Grafiker, Werbung usw.) vollkommen ausreichend.

Zur Verschlüsselung von externen USB-Sticks (bzw. externen HDs) stand in der ct Nr 14/07 ein interessanter Artikel. Dort wird der Einsatz von TrueCrypt auf dem USB Stick beschrieben.

http://www.heise.de/ct/07/14/084/default.shtml

mfg
marlob


----------



## marlob (6 September 2007)

Gimp und Inkscape funktionieren übrigens auch vom USB Stick bzw. einer externen Festplatte und kann sie deswegen immer überall mit hinnehmen


----------

